# Plus Size Clothing



## CVDS

I am moving to Dubai in August- My husband is already there- 
I am a Plus Size Woman who wears a US Size 26/28... My husband has been looking around for Plus Size clothing and hasn't been able to find anything in the malls- Does anyone know where to find Plus Size Clothing in Dubai? Will I be able to find anything?


----------



## Rutilius

Big and Tall in Bur Dubai opposite the Burjuman Center. They rip you off though. Try to carry all you can from the US else its cheaper ordering online.


----------



## dizzyizzy

What about getting some new tailored clothes? There are some excellent tailors around here.


----------



## Sunset

dizzyizzy said:


> What about getting some new tailored clothes? There are some excellent tailors around here.


I second using a tailor. They can copy things you already have or you can give them a picture to work from. If you see something on line, print it off and take it with you to the tailor. 

There are no stores dedicated to plus size, but there are plus size sections in quite a few of the stores. These links mention some of the stores. 

Shopping - Dubai Shopping Guide, Dubai Malls & Stores Information with Sale, Offers & Promotions - TimeOutDubai.com
Specialist Sizes | Shopping | Shopping | Dubai | Live Work Explore

Hope that helps.


----------



## CVDS

Sunset said:


> I second using a tailor. They can copy things you already have or you can give them a picture to work from. If you see something on line, print it off and take it with you to the tailor.
> 
> There are no stores dedicated to plus size, but there are plus size sections in quite a few of the stores. These links mention some of the stores.
> 
> Shopping - Dubai Shopping Guide, Dubai Malls & Stores Information with Sale, Offers & Promotions - TimeOutDubai.com
> Specialist Sizes | Shopping | Shopping | Dubai | Live Work Explore
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks Dizzy! This is very good information!


----------



## dizzyizzy

CVDS said:


> Thanks Dizzy! This is very good information!


Well that was actually Sunset's but I'd like to think I helped a bit too


----------



## CVDS

dizzyizzy said:


> Well that was actually Sunset's but I'd like to think I helped a bit too


Whoops- Well thanks to both of you!


----------



## indoMLA

Just FYI, wear thick skin when you visit some of the tailors. Some can be forward and abrupt in what they say and can be construed as offensive.... I remember hearing one tailor tell this women she needed x number of yards of cloth, she disagreed and he was like you are big, you need x yards. I tried not to make eye contact with her as she looked like she was going to cry.... Dude was mad rude...


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would also strongly suggest stocking up on bras prior to coming here. There is NO options here for bras if you are above an american D. I have found the american C is the british DDD. No options at all to be found if you are above an american C.


----------



## indoMLA

Jynxgirl said:


> I would also strongly suggest stocking up on bras prior to coming here. There is NO options here for bras if you are above an american D. I have found the american C is the british DDD. No options at all to be found if you are above an american C.


 Way to open yourself up to a bunch of creepy PM's from 'lonely men,' I think your stock just tripled in the forum, chica... good luck sorting through them...


----------



## Jynxgirl

I think my signature line scares most of them away... 

And if not, it will be funny 'anonymous' material to post in the funny thread


----------



## CVDS

Jynxgirl said:


> I would also strongly suggest stocking up on bras prior to coming here. There is NO options here for bras if you are above an american D. I have found the american C is the british DDD. No options at all to be found if you are above an american C.


Jynx-

THANK YOU!!! I appreciate this tip VERY VERY Much..


----------



## mgb

for clothes try Scarlet in the Centrepoint/splash clothes - a bit like a very colourful Evans back home. And there are Evans stores in most of the malls too, but it is quite pricy compared to the UK stores.

Good luck


----------

